# Breaking up with partner, is it possible to have no strings attached sex with him?



## Shaunee (Oct 10, 2012)

Weve been an item for a year. The sex has been great throughout, best ive had in my life. My question is am i able to meet up and have sex with him then leave and stay sane - and away from him? Or will that pull me back in?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

No.


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

*You sound like the sex is great . The answer is h... no*!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Good luck with the "no strings attached" if the sex is good

My wife and I tried that years ago after we broke up (we were bf/gf), decided to give in as we both knew each other's bodies very well, and walla... the emotions came flooding back and once again we were arguing about BS - like a good couple 

So the answer is:

Erm, NO


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Once emotions start in a relationship, it's almost impossible to break up, stay broken up, yet still meet for sex. MAYBE if the sex was very infrequent (like a few times a year, maximum) but even then, someone is almost guaranteed to start feeling the old feelings for the other person. Odds are, it's not worth theheart ache down the road. To bad, sucks to give up a really good lover.


----------



## kev23 (Aug 16, 2012)

If you want to get back with him, do it. It brought wife and I back together. We are sexless again, though...6 months later (within 2 mos) but are happy. It is the one thing that I complain about. It makes me 2nd guess, despite being happy in most other areas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

YEa you keep having good sex then guess what. He will find someone else and you will get cut off. 
Sex Expert Says **** Will Make You Slap Somebody - YouTube

If it is this good then good luck just letting him go. Seriously though if you break up. Cut him and you off. You need time to separate emotionally. He needs time to move on and so do you. The worst thing you can do is the Friends with benefits deal. The best thing you can do is sit down say we are done and then leave.


----------



## kev23 (Aug 16, 2012)

Also...you then have to worry about one of you getting emotionally attatched while the other may come back and say, "we cant do this anymore, I met somebody else". That cements the fact that one of you will be having sex with someone new, and knowing that can suck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 5Creed (May 29, 2011)

Agree with everything said above. Once you experience those emotions and feelings as you do when you are sexual with someone, there is not turning back from it and keep it at that sexual level only. Too many intertwined emotions to completely back away from them~


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Good luck with the "no strings attached" if the sex is good
> 
> My wife and I tried that years ago after we broke up (we were bf/gf), decided to give in as we both knew each other's bodies very well, and walla... the emotions came flooding back and once again we were arguing about BS - like a good couple
> 
> ...


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kev23 (Aug 16, 2012)

TrustInUs said:


> Also I would say to leave well enough alone if the relationship is bad enough to break up you shouldn't keep having sex. A year is a long time to have emotions set in and not easily erased. Leave room for someone better to come into your life, I doubt you'd do that if you were still having sex with your ex


 You've got that right...I was about to start looking for someone else to play with until my wife put her hands down my pants...back I went...for the sex, and stayed for the relationship, and now the sex is gone. Look elsewhere for someone as horny as you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I've rarely heard of no strings attached relationships working. One night stands, perhaps, but not a no strings attached relationship. Once emotions come into play, one party is likely to get hurt.


----------



## Shaunee (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks guys. I just need to stay the hell away then dont I. I dont want more pain and i'll probably be the one hurt because Ive invested a lot more emotion, time, money and care then he ever did! Narcassist!

Imagineing him involved sexually with someone else hurts me to the core of my stomach ;( I hate masturbating and i dont want to become a **** so i thought that hooking up with him was the better choice, obviously not


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

masterbate so you can show your new partner what you learned.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Too bad you're not a guy. If you were, you could have sex with your ex and pretty much any other woman without requiring emotional involvement. We could have sex with the Thanksgiving centerpiece. Most of us don't behave so casually but we are all equipped to.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> Too bad you're not a guy. If you were, you could have sex with your ex and pretty much any other woman without requiring emotional involvement. We could have sex with the Thanksgiving centerpiece. Most of us don't behave so casually but we are all equipped to.


Maybe you are, I'm not and I'd wager many men aren't either.


----------

